# sacramento-area beginner roadie rides?



## cdloental78 (Aug 4, 2004)

Any groups which have newbie rides? I've been mtn biking for afew years and just got a road bike. So far only been on two rides with it, both on AR bike trail. 

Lemme know.
- Chris


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Coming up...*

This weekend, the Sac Wheelmen and Sac Bike Hikers have a 'dual' ride on Saturday. You can be sure there will be riders there of all speeds.

RedRex

From http://www.sacwheelmen.org/04nov.html

*WAYNE'S BIRTHDAY RIDE
9:00 AM
William Pond Park, At the end of Arden Way in the American River Parkway 

This is an annual joint ride with the Bike Hikers. Gather at the two benches that are dedicated to Wayne. We will ride up the bike trail and have a break at La Bou located on the corner of Blue Ravine Rd and Folsom Blvd in Folsom. After the break the riders doing the 45-mile ride will continue riding through Granite Bay, Rocklin, etc. The other group will return via the bike trail.

John Fraser (Wheelmen), 427-7326
Marvin Philo (Bike Hikers), 363-0482 *


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*And Don't forget the Folsom Group*

The Bike Hikers and Wheelmen are great groups for beginners. Another one in the Folsom area is the Folsom Peloton. I post weekly rides for every Saturday. We have all levels of riders, focused on improving skills, and never leave anyone behind.

Good luck and let me know if we can help.

Cheers,

Folsom


----------



## cdloental78 (Aug 4, 2004)

*website/newsletter?*

Does Folsom Peloton have a website or online newsletter?
Thanks for the information folks. perhaps I will see you guys next weekend.




folsom_rider said:


> The Bike Hikers and Wheelmen are great groups for beginners. Another one in the Folsom area is the Folsom Peloton. I post weekly rides for every Saturday. We have all levels of riders, focused on improving skills, and never leave anyone behind.
> 
> Good luck and let me know if we can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Yes, We do...This week, we are riding from Folsom to Discovery Park*



cdloental78 said:


> Does Folsom Peloton have a website or online newsletter?
> Thanks for the information folks. perhaps I will see you guys next weekend.



Hi CD, yes we do. We can be found at www.onlinecycling.com under the rides section. Please forgive me that we have not updated it (I have been buried at work and have family visiting at home), but this should have the ride schedule for November - Feb in the next week. This coming week, we will be meeting at 7:45 and going down the bike trail to Discovery Park. This will not be a fast ride, and you are welcome to just go part way (Goethe Park is a great turn around if you don't want to go the entire way). We meet in the large parking lot across from Bicycles Plus in Folsom. The riders meet at 7:45 and leave at 8am sharp.

Look forward to possibly meeting you. Feel free to e-mail me at: [email protected] if you have any questions or I can be of any more help.

Cheers,

Folsom Rider


----------

